# Gustave's at home summer cut



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I did it! You guys might remember how I trimmed Gustave's ears that one time and it took so much time I said I'd never do it again. Well, turns out I had no idea what I was talking about. 

It is just so much fun I kept doing a little grooming here and there. Finally to a point where I did his first all over at home haircut. I am pretty happy with the results. It is choppy in some places but I had to run out for brunch (and he got dirty playing at the doggy daycare while I was gone), so we will finish it next weekend. But overall, I achieved what I was going for. A town and country style leg trim with body shorter, but not a whole lot shorter, round face, and skinny neck. 

*Here is the before picture *









This is me drawing on the before picture to plan our version of the round face. I did this after several hours of round face researching last night. Thank you Obi, Owen, Aolani, Ava, and all other fluffs on SM who sport the teddy bear head. I finally understand it's not as simple as cutting the face in a circle.:thumbsup:









*And now, post haircut. Some pics from the husband's fancy camera, some from my phone*.










































Hope you enjoyed looking at these!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aastha - you did a fabulous job :chili::chili: He looks great and what a little poser. We can see all sides. Did you go to the groomer seminar at AMA? Did it help either with info or to give you the guts to go further? Well done. :chili:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, I think he looks great! Did you only use scissors?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohhh..he turned out so cute Aastha!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job! :aktion033:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic Job.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Aastha, you did a great job - I love it! He looks absolutely adorable. For you first full groom, you did an amazing job.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks amazing!! Well done!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:You did a fantastic job. Gustave looks so handsome. I've been trimming my dogs for fifteen years and could not have done better. I always need to keep tweaking it several times....but then my hairstylist usually needs to tweak my haircuts too. Yay Aastha! Yay Gustave!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, that is incredible for your first time--looks like a good professional's job to me!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh he looks like Obi with a topknot! He looks adorable!! Nice work!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Gustave...lookin' good little man! You did a great job Aastha!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Handsome little one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

You did a fabulous job! Gustave looks so handsome!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too thought he was Obi with a topknot! He looks fantastic, and you did a great job! You little cutie, Gustave!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Aastha, you go girl! You did an awesome job on Gustave! I am so impressed!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Gotta chime in with the group- I'm totally impressed too! He's darling- very professional.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow! Great job! Gustave is so handsome!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantastic work!! I think I need lessons from you. He looks great like a pro groomer did the job! :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the summer cut!!!!! You did a great job, for sure   Can't wait to see it in personㅡ!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to go back & look again! You did a smashingly good job!
In the next to the last pic he looks like Kitzi w/short ears! How long are his ears---it is hard to tell. He is darling!
OK, so it is official, you can quit your day job!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You did a fabulous job! What a total cutie  .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aastha, you did an AMAZING job! Gustave looks so adorable. I think this is my favorite look on him so far...soooo cute!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

You have done a fabulous job 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a great job! I love that cut!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gustave looks adorable. Wonderful job on the haircut.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

You are gorgeous, Gustave. Your Mommy did a terrific job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a great job...he looks adorable!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Aastha, I love Gustave's new look. If you lived closer, I would hire you to do Bella.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He looks great!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG, soooo cute!!! :wub: His face looks perfect! No groomer could have done better.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fantastic job :aktion033::aktion033: I love the round head look and have been trying to round Lolas head more. Think I need the hours of pouring over photos like you.  not easy. Did you use thinning shears to blend too? I don't have any of those yet. Gustave is a handsome boy :wub2:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

StevieB said:


> OMGosh he looks like Obi with a topknot! He looks adorable!! Nice work!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought the same thing! Aastha, I am soooooo impressed with your grooming skills. Gustave looks amazing. I love the rounded face! I admire all of you who can do your own grooming. Mine would all look like rescue dogs who haven't been rescued yet if I started cutting on them. :w00t:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great job. Gustave looks fabulous!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, you guys! This means so much to me. I was very nervous about doing this, and it took me forever, so it makes me really happy to hear you like it as much as I do. 

Yes, I spent a lot of time studying other fluffs, mostly Obi and Aolani, so it's no surprise this looks like Obi with a topknot. I am a big admirer of Marisa's grooming skills, so that's a huge compliment. 

I will go and answer the questions individually now, but just wanted to thank everyone for the nice comments. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Aastha - you did a fabulous job :chili::chili: He looks great and what a little poser. We can see all sides. Did you go to the groomer seminar at AMA? Did it help either with info or to give you the guts to go further? Well done. :chili:


I wish I could say yes. 

I arrived late at the seminar. And then was part of the group that was asked to leave (all Laura's fault!!). I didn't really catch a lot of it. But hopefully next time I will. 



luvsmalts said:


> Wow, I think he looks great! Did you only use scissors?


Thanks! I did clipper with comb for whole body, scissors for face and legs. 



silverhaven said:


> Fantastic job :aktion033::aktion033: I love the round head look and have been trying to round Lolas head more. Think I need the hours of pouring over photos like you.  not easy. Did you use thinning shears to blend too? I don't have any of those yet. Gustave is a handsome boy :wub2:


Yes, most of the head was thinning shears. I did a rough outline with my straight shears on the grooming table, then put him on a low table, sat on the floor myself, and went to town with the thinning shears. I think the most important thing I've learned is it's 3 circles (like the photo I posted) not 1. It's more like sculpting a 3D sphere than cutting a 2D circle. Hope that makes sense. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I had to go back & look again! You did a smashingly good job!
> In the next to the last pic he looks like Kitzi w/short ears! How long are his ears---it is hard to tell. He is darling!
> OK, so it is official, you can quit your day job!!!!!


Thank you! He does look like Kitzi there, you're right. I trimmed the ears slightly shorter than his usual style. It makes the face look more puppy like, I think. Excuse the scruffiness, but you can see the ear length in this pic. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW !!!

You did a great job - Gustave looks adorable!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You did a fantabulous job, Aastha! Oh and Aolani is very flattered that he was part of the inspiration. I love the round look too, but I am not brave enough to try it myself. I always take pics of Aolani to the groomers to make sure they get it right and I also draw the round shape around the face to make sure there is no confusion. Gustave is lucky to have a nice personal groomer in you. If this wasthe first cut you attempted I can't wait to see future cuts!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> I wish I could say yes.
> 
> I arrived late at the seminar. And then was part of the group that was asked to leave (all Laura's fault!!). I didn't really catch a lot of it. But hopefully next time I will. Sent from Petguide.com Free App



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:

Aastha, you did an amazing job on Gustave, he looks like he went to a professional groomer. :wub: I love the rounder face and that's how i want Riley's face when he goes back to the groomer. I tried to groom him myself and oh what a mess...big fail! :brownbag:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I wish I could say yes.
> 
> I arrived late at the seminar. And then was part of the group that was asked to leave* (all Laura's fault!!)*. I didn't really catch a lot of it. But hopefully next time I will.


HEY!!! My voice carries, I can't help it! (and I talk too much, but that's beside the point!)


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

You did a great job!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! What a do! Gustave looks beautiful!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Aastha, Gustave looks amazingly adorable...as always. You and Marisa just have the cutest little boy fluffs and you are both such great mommies and trainers. Y'all are just awesome. Bella said she swoons when she sees Gustave's photos.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Much appreciated. 

Debbie, you could try again. I have to go VERY slow or I am sure I will mess up. 

Hope, thanks! Do tell Bella that Gustave can't wait to meet her. He wrestles the boys and kisses the girls, so she needs to come prepared. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

He is so cute Aastha! I am so glad I met you both. :wub::wub: Mine got summer cuts yesterday too.....I love these cuts on Maltese.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow you did a great job! And Gustave is such a handsome boy :wub:. I totally failed when I tried to do Cici's face, like you can't imagine how choppy it was haha. Did you use regular doggy scissors or the shears type?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

